# How come DVD-R doesn't work with Ubuntu?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

It doesn't matter which computer I use, when in the Ubuntu operating system, it won't mount DVD-R discs (but it will mount DVD+R discs).

It's not the optical drive, because when I'm using a different OS (Windows or Mac OS) on the SAME computer I tried with Ubuntu, the DVD-R disc is mounted just fine.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

How are you attempting to mount the DVD-R disc (it is a writeable disc afaik)? Are you using the mount command? Are you in the root account (you must be)? Or, are you attempting to use a Gui interface while not under root priviledges?

Details matter!

-- Tom


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

lotuseclat79 said:


> How are you attempting to mount the DVD-R disc (it is a writeable disc afaik)? Are you using the mount command? Are you in the root account (you must be)? Or, are you attempting to use a Gui interface while not under root priviledges?
> 
> Details matter!
> 
> -- Tom


The 1st and 3rd

Tried the terminal, and tried the gui. I tried the terminal with root command (sudo), but I haven't tried logging in to the root account (not even sure I know how)


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 dual boot w/XP. I use DVD-R disc only when recording as that is compatible with my various standard DVD players. I have no problem in Ubuntu recording or playing DVD-R. Recorder is LightScribe LiteOn and ASUS DVD player only on the machine and both work flawlessly with DVD-R to record or play. I do LightScribe labels in ubuntu, also. Which program are you using to play or record in Ubuntu? When playing it auto starts and plays DVD (movies) on my machine.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

namenotfound said:


> The 1st and 3rd
> 
> Tried the terminal, and tried the gui. I tried the terminal with root command (sudo), but I haven't tried logging in to the root account (not even sure I know how)


Hi namenotfound,

You don't have to login to the root account, just:
$ sudo -i
is sufficient to put you into root account mode with the prompt:
#

-- Tom


----------

